# Another garage build - "Pugly's New Home"



## nick_mcuk

So today saw the start of the build on the garage....we moved here over 2 years ago and the only thing that didnt tick the box is that it didnt have a garage but everything else was perfect..so Pugly has been living outside under covers 

So here are a couple of pics of the front before we started work this morning....




Then Will my son came out to show us how to use the digger 



Here are a few of the in progress pics during the day...Monday will see us doing the shuttering then Wednesday the cement lorry turns up 








Oh and to give you all a sense of scale I can still get 3 cars on the drive way


----------



## Paul08

Looks like its going to be a nice size, and I reckon you could easy get 5 cars on if the digger wasn't there! Was it difficult to get planning with the garage being in front of the house?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Hahah funny you should say that I have had 5 cars on there 

The garage is a wooden/log cabin 4m wide by 5.5m long so yeah its a good size....2.5m high roof mind but will give me lots of space for detailing


----------



## Eddmeister

Is that not going to block quite a bit of light into the living room?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nope thats the kitchen and the garage is 7m away from the front of the house.


----------



## turbosnoop

Will enjoy watching this, best of luck


----------



## M3simon

Subscribed.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Like the idea, and the fact its in wood, looking forward to completion:thumb::thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Caledoniandream said:


> Like the idea, and the fact its in wood, looking forward to completion:thumb::thumb:


It was one of my "must haves" wooden garages are generally dryer and warmer than brick ones. Plus I think it looks nicer and fits in better in our area.

Shuttering up tomorrow then concrete Wednesday then build will start the week before Easter.

This is what it should look like...

https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/premiumtrent-lo-roof-w4-0m-x-d5-5m


----------



## Caledoniandream

nick_mcuk said:


> This is what it should look like...
> 
> https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/premiumtrent-lo-roof-w4-0m-x-d5-5m


Yes like that a lot, yeah wood is softer to the eye, and is more or less self insulating.
Very impressed.


----------



## Sean15

nick_mcuk said:


> It was one of my "must haves" wooden garages are generally dryer and warmer than brick ones. Plus I think it looks nicer and fits in better in our area.
> 
> Shuttering up tomorrow then concrete Wednesday then build will start the week before Easter.
> 
> This is what it should look like...
> 
> https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/premiumtrent-lo-roof-w4-0m-x-d5-5m


So does it sit on your concrete base without a floor? If so are you putting a floor covering down ?


----------



## Alfa male

Looking good. Would it not have made better use of space to position the garage at the very bottom of your drive, so it doesn't block view from house too much !


----------



## verbarthe

Garage looks good:thumb:.

Am another who prefers wood on the Log Cabin Style, much warmer and no condensation as wood breathes , you ll be surprised how warm it actually gets inside.
Here s my Double in 44mm Log


----------



## nick_mcuk

Sean15 said:


> So does it sit on your concrete base without a floor? If so are you putting a floor covering down ?


Yep got some plans for the floor and it should look pretty special.



Alfa male said:


> Looking good. Would it not have made better use of space to position the garage at the very bottom of your drive, so it doesn't block view from house too much !


I did want to do that but we wouldn't have gotten planning permission plus with it having to be set over 1m from the boundary to avoid building regs (and again getting planning) it had to be at least 11m from the front boundary. We are quite happy with the location though.



verbarthe said:


> Garage looks good:thumb:.
> 
> Am another who prefers wood on the Log Cabin Style, much warmer and no condensation as wood breathes , you ll be surprised how warm it actually gets inside.
> 
> Here s my Double in 44mm Log


Good to hear I do plan on insulating the roof and putting a form of heating in there too. Just to keep Pugly warm


----------



## Puglife

Is that a new plate I spy on the GTi? Toying with the idea myself!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Puglife said:


> Is that a new plate I spy on the GTi? Toying with the idea myself!


Yep been on a month or so now


----------



## nick_mcuk

So works continued today....Digger went back and Jewsons delivered my timber etc.

Let the shuttering commence

Here are the pics from this evening with it all done...surrounding ground is all going to be graded with the excavated soil.




The guvnor came out this afternoon to inspect our work..




Bring on Wednesday....Concrete time!!


----------



## pf1982

Looking good


----------



## PaulN

Id have put it closer the the entrance to the drive and side ways to reduce the width you could easily have had a double there....... Its going to kill the kerb appeal of your house IMO


----------



## nick_mcuk

PaulN said:


> Id have put it closer the the entrance to the drive and side ways to reduce the width you could easily have had a double there....... Its going to kill the kerb appeal of your house IMO


I looked into that and it simply was not possible and it would have made the drive way too narrow the other cars couldn't get up it....this was exactly what we were allowed to do I had a pre planning consultation with Waverly BC and they told me exactly what I could and couldn't do so I did explore every option..my architect also did the Planning app for the house 2 doors up who have done a very similar thing.

The comment about kerb appeal is fairly here nor there to be brutally honest there are four houses on or side that have done the same with garages so its not like we are the only ones....and one just sold in the last year so didnt affect them much value or want appeal (we live in a very sought after area in the Surrey Hills). Its also largely irrelevant as we love this house and will be here for a good number of years yet too 

Here are the photos from this morning...


----------



## WHIZZER

Its coming along nicely


----------



## Eden95

Just wondering how much did it cost to get the concrete pad done? And how deep have you done the footings?


----------



## PaulN

nick_mcuk said:


> I looked into that and it simply was not possible and it would have made the drive way too narrow the other cars couldn't get up it....this was exactly what we were allowed to do I had a pre planning consultation with Waverly BC and they told me exactly what I could and couldn't do so I did explore every option..my architect also did the Planning app for the house 2 doors up who have done a very similar thing.
> 
> The comment about kerb appeal is fairly here nor there to be brutally honest there are four houses on or side that have done the same with garages so its not like we are the only ones....and one just sold in the last year so didnt affect them much value or want appeal (we live in a very sought after area in the Surrey Hills). Its also largely irrelevant as we love this house and will be here for a good number of years yet too
> 
> Here are the photos from this morning...


yeah i knew you'd have looked into different ways... there's never an ideal position to put a garage in front of a house... but like you said its what suits you...... I guess you could have put it on the front of the house on the left with a pitch roof.... i know that would darken the front room but its always going to be about compromises....

It will be a cracking little show room for the gti though.


----------



## Darlofan

Coming along nicely this. I think having a garage weighs more in favour of selling than kerb appeal. Our last house I stuck garage about 150cm from house and we sold in 3 months. If it hadn't had a garage I reckon we'd still be there.


----------



## Jonny_R

great work so far mate and look forward to seeing how it turns out.

Timber garages need much upkeep? treating and staining yearly etc?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Eden95 said:


> Just wondering how much did it cost to get the concrete pad done? And how deep have you done the footings?


For Total Concrete to come out and pump 7m3 into the hole it cost me the grand total of £798 all in, that was for a C25 mix.



Darlofan said:


> Coming along nicely this. I think having a garage weighs more in favour of selling than kerb appeal. Our last house I stuck garage about 150cm from house and we sold in 3 months. If it hadn't had a garage I reckon we'd still be there.


Absolutely an estate agent buddy of mine actually tells people that have converted garages in to living space that people would really rather the garage instead these days...



Jonny_R said:


> great work so far mate and look forward to seeing how it turns out.
> 
> Timber garages need much upkeep? treating and staining yearly etc?


It shouldn't do I have just bought a load of that "Cuprinol Garden Colours" to treat it with and they recon it will last 4 years...I do our fences every 2 years or so...so not really a big ball ache to up-keep.


----------



## Kev_mk3

love it


----------



## klw7me

looking good with a driveway as long as that I am not surprised many people have put a garage in and actually as it will be a timber building if someone didn't like it they could remove it quite easily.


----------



## mechrepairs

Unsure where it's put on the drive but they sure do look nice units. 

Carl


----------



## nick_mcuk

klw7me said:


> looking good with a driveway as long as that I am not surprised many people have put a garage in and actually as it will be a timber building if someone didn't like it they could remove it quite easily.


Yep I have had 5 cars on it comfortably 

Also the fact the brick ones are a lot more imposing than the timber ones....hell one of the neighbours has a massive one and they actually have turned it into a guest annex with a loo and everything...the sods never got planing to put it up but it had been there for long enough with out a complaint it became a permitted development...they did on the other hand get planning to do the change to a temp dwelling for guest.

Amazing what you can find out on the local BC planning site 



mechrepairs said:


> Unsure where it's put on the drive but they sure do look nice units.
> 
> Carl


Thought I had posted these photos earlier on in the thread...


----------



## Soul boy 68

I am liking this a lot, can't wait to see the finished work, you have so much room you could build a swimming pool next.


----------



## Sean15

What's the plans for rain water coming off the roof etc? Down the drain pipes.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am liking this a lot, can't wait to see the finished work, you have so much room you could build a swimming pool next.
> 
> View attachment 45795


We were contemplating just going deeper and turning it into a pool 

Got some nice ideas for the interior too....need to see how warm it is without insulation first though.

The garden out the back is stupidly long too....



Sean15 said:


> What's the plans for rain water coming off the roof etc? Down the drain pipes.


I will be looking into having a tank storage system on the side that we can use to water the garden and wash the cars...


----------



## klw7me

Great idea on the tank means the water you wash your cars in isn't full of chemicals like tap water


----------



## nick_mcuk

klw7me said:


> Great idea on the tank means the water you wash your cars in isn't full of chemicals like tap water


Meh not really fussed about that side tap water is absolutely fine to use to wash a car...its safe to drink and you car gets a lot more corrosive nasty s**t on it driving on salted and dirty roads

Its just more that we can put it to some use to the rain water harvested to be a little more green (we are also not on a water meter)


----------



## scuba-phil

looking great. Should look very homely in wood too


----------



## steelghost

nick_mcuk said:


> We were contemplating just going deeper and turning it into a pool
> 
> Got some nice ideas for the interior too....need to see how warm it is without insulation first though.
> 
> The garden out the back is stupidly long too....
> 
> I will be looking into having a tank storage system on the side that we can use to water the garden and wash the cars...


Worth looking into one of the bigger ones you can bury - few thousand litres? :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

steelghost said:


> Worth looking into one of the bigger ones you can bury - few thousand litres? :thumb:


Hahahaha yeah I don't think so  ...a couple of hundred litres will do


----------



## Kotsos

Looks great. 

Best luck with it


----------



## steelghost

nick_mcuk said:


> Hahahaha yeah I don't think so  ...a couple of hundred litres will do


I've got 2x200l butts that fill off the back of the house, I'm always surprised how much I can go through with the PW or if there's a dry spell. Definitely worth looking into an IBC, maybe grow something around it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

steelghost said:


> I've got 2x200l butts that fill off the back of the house, I'm always surprised how much I can go through with the PW or if there's a dry spell. Definitely worth looking into an IBC, maybe grow something around it.


I have only had a quick look but the unit that Jewson's sell is a slimline 400L tank....which would be ideal as it could go down the fence side of the garage and be hidden from view


----------



## Kiashuma

This will be great a nice space to work on the cars. Lovely looking houses too, mush more room than a new build.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yeah they are properly built houses that were put up in the 1930's so proper construction...nice and warm and homely 

Believe it or not they were originally council homes up until 1990's then they were all sold off and are privately owned.


----------



## empsburna

nick_mcuk said:


> It was one of my "must haves" wooden garages are generally dryer and warmer than brick ones. Plus I think it looks nicer and fits in better in our area.
> 
> Shuttering up tomorrow then concrete Wednesday then build will start the week before Easter.
> 
> This is what it should look like...
> 
> https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/premiumtrent-lo-roof-w4-0m-x-d5-5m


Can you put a roller shutter door on it instead?


----------



## nick_mcuk

I probably could but I like the barn doors actually


----------



## empsburna

nick_mcuk said:


> I probably could but I like the barn doors actually


I don't care about you 

Looks like a good alternative to a concrete sectional.


----------



## nick_mcuk

:lol: 

I think Dunster House give you options on the door types...

Wold deffo be better that a concrete sectional garage as they sweat like a mother.


----------



## turbosnoop

I've built a log cabin type building from dunster house. They seem a decent company.


----------



## empsburna

nick_mcuk said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think Dunster House give you options on the door types...
> 
> Wold deffo be better that a concrete sectional garage as they sweat like a mother.


This is very true. Condensation central.


----------



## nick_mcuk

turbosnoop said:


> I've built a log cabin type building from dunster house. They seem a decent company.


When I bought the garage I also bought a summer house and 8x6 garden shed too...the garden shed for the money is amazing build quality for what it is....got high hopes for the garage (man cave 1) and the summer house (man cave 2)


----------



## turbosnoop

nick_mcuk said:


> When I bought the garage I also bought a summer house and 8x6 garden shed too...the garden shed for the money is amazing build quality for what it is....got high hopes for the garage (man cave 1) and the summer house (man cave 2)


Your living my dream :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

turbosnoop said:


> Your living my dream :thumb:


Dreams come expensive though :lol: the shed, summer house and garage were all in about £5k.

The expensive part is not this its the wife letting me do what I want with the Man Caves.....means she gets (almost) free reign on what ever new kitchen she wants


----------



## Tricky Red

nick_mcuk said:


> When I bought the garage I also bought a summer house and 8x6 garden shed too...the garden shed for the money is amazing build quality for what it is....got high hopes for the garage (man cave 1) and the summer house (man cave 2)


Could you send me a link for the shed please?

Looking for one exactly that size.

Mat


----------



## nick_mcuk

I think this was the one....not at home so cant double check...

https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/adam-1-9m-x-2-5m-shed


----------



## Tricky Red

nick_mcuk said:


> I think this was the one....not at home so cant double check...
> 
> https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/adam-1-9m-x-2-5m-shed


Thanks - I will check it out.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Looking forward to seeing this one finished :thumb:

Out of interest pal, did you use to use the PGAC forums?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one finished :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest pal, did you use to use the PGAC forums?


The what now forums?


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

I'll take that as a no then :lol:

The Peugeot GTi Autosport Club - somewhere I used to frequent many years ago. Your avatar and username both looked very familair.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Jimmy The Saint said:


> I'll take that as a no then :lol:
> 
> The Peugeot GTi Autosport Club - somewhere I used to frequent many years ago. Your avatar and username both looked very familair.


I was a member of PSOOC or Peugeot Sports Official Owners Club years ago...in fact I was on the committee and the editor of the club magazine but had a falling out with them after a very unpleasant situation and walked away.


----------



## nick_mcuk

So today I unwrapped the garage and sorted it into organised grouped piles.



Cosidering it had been under the tarps and plastic for a good few months and been subjected to a lot or rain..there were only a few bits that were wet...but they soon dried out in todays glorious sunshine!!

One thing I had sort of forgotten was the thickness of the wall logs...I really dont think I will be needing to line it or put up plasterboard studwork walls...will leave it and see.

Roll on Friday when the beast is being built!


----------



## transtek

Progress is looking good! Hope it keeps dry for you to get on over Easter. (just hope you're not putting in any skylights!))


----------



## nick_mcuk

So yesterday saw us start the build!!

SO once we had the bearers down, I upgraded them from the crap that Dunster House sent to 3x2 C16 Pressure treated timber from Jewsons.






Another hour to an hour and a half had us at this point and we had a lot more done...










Just got to do the felting this morning to get the roof watertight....then Monday PM we are hanging the doors and doing the glazing...


----------



## M3simon

Looking good. Looks easy to construct, which is a bonus.


----------



## muzzer

Weather forecast for tomorrow does not look good, hope your roof is watertight before then mate


----------



## klw7me

This has gone up so quickly looks ace


----------



## nick_mcuk

muzzer said:


> Weather forecast for tomorrow does not look good, hope your roof is watertight before then mate


Its not great now we have that hateful fine drizzle...My buddy Kevin (one in the photos) is over as is my Dad and neighbour and they are doing the felting now as the Mrs is at work and I have little man to look after...

Once the felt is on all will be well..


----------



## muzzer

nick_mcuk said:


> Its not great now we have that hateful fine drizzle...My buddy Kevin (one in the photos) is over as is my Dad and neighbour and they are doing the felting now as the Mrs is at work and I have little man to look after...
> 
> Once the felt is on all will be well..


So not you that looks like the Kenny Everett character Marcel Wave then :lol:

Garage is looking good though


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yeah its really come on....well chuffed with it so far!


----------



## empsburna

Looks great, thinking about it as an alternative to an 18' x 14' Concrete sectional now. 

It is the maintenance that is putting me off - do you think it will need much looking after given the position it is in?


----------



## nick_mcuk

What maintenance? 

Use a good quality wood treatment like Cuprinol Garden colours and you are likely to only have to do it every couple of years. Once we have had a couple of dry days I have the Cuprinol to go on.

Wood garages are way better than concrete or brick...warmer and dont sweat


----------



## empsburna

Painting it. I really don't fancy that!


----------



## nick_mcuk

What like 1 coat every couple of years?

Come on seriously once its done the first time its easy not exactly a hardship....plus you dont have a ugly concrete garage to look at 

The big workshop/shed I have up the back of the garden was painted when we moved here like 2.5 years ago and I have not done anything to it since...and god know how long ago it was actually done by the previous owners.


----------



## richtea78

Do you need a planning permission for that?


----------



## nick_mcuk

richtea78 said:


> Do you need a planning permission for that?


Yep I put it in along with the plans for the porch/downstairs loo and orangery and utility room out the back

All in as one application so now that I have started with the garage the rest of it stands valid in perpetuity


----------



## richtea78

Ah ok. That rules out my idea. I thought maybe as it was wood it would count as a shed so not need permission!


----------



## QPRsteve

This is awesome


----------



## nick_mcuk

richtea78 said:


> Ah ok. That rules out my idea. I thought maybe as it was wood it would count as a shed so not need permission!


Any building in front of the front wall of the house must have planning.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Is it dark in your front room?


----------



## dholdi

Nice build Nick, I'm sure most of the queries don't realise the room you have.


----------



## nick_mcuk

slim_boy_fat said:


> Is it dark in your front room?


Nope no different and that window is the kitchen. The garage is over 7m from the front of the house.

To give you all a perspective of size of the front plot it's got over 12m from the front wall to my boundary on the pavement.


----------



## alfajim

looks a treat.


----------



## nick_mcuk

alfajim said:


> looks a treat.


Even better now it's got the windows and doors on!!


----------



## empsburna

nick_mcuk said:


> Even better now it's got the windows and doors on!!


Where are the pics?!

We need updates!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Here you go!!

Roof Felt going on Saturday AM before the big rain kicked in!



Photos from today doors all on...front double doors wont have any visible external locks on them will all be done on the inside to confuse any idiot that thinks they want to break in 


I know there is one locking latch missing off the right door I am waiting for them to dry out a bit as its slightly twisted from being stored outside


----------



## Cookies

Looks fabulous chum. Should be finished in the not-too-distant future. 

Cooks


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yep got the electrics to do....along with the strip lights for the normal day to day lighting....then the detailing lighting will go up shortly after.

Once the concrete drys out I can also get a start on the flooring too...thats going too look amazing


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks like a nice garage! 

Are you thinking of painting it any particular colour?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Zetec-al said:


> Looks like a nice garage!
> 
> Are you thinking of painting it any particular colour?


The outside is going to be done in Cuprinol Garden Shades Arabian Sand and I will probably do the inside white


----------



## empsburna

Looks great; swaying towards one again...


----------



## Gav147

Looking good OP, what are you going to do with the timber step under the main garage doors? I can't imagine that 3x2 will hold up for long being driven over?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Gav147 said:


> Looking good OP, what are you going to do with the timber step under the main garage doors? I can't imagine that 3x2 will hold up for long being driven over?


Cement ramp on the outside and probably a rubber on in the inside.

Will make it easier to get in and out of too


----------



## WHIZZER

Looking good


----------



## nick_mcuk

Thanks Bill....just need to have a few dry days then I can get the wood treated...Also need to seal under the bearers as there are some very minimal undulations where water is getting in.


----------



## Natalie

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Out of interest pal, did you use to use the PGAC forums?


I thought I recognised your username - I used to go on there around 2003!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

So Pugly came home this afternoon from her 2 month holiday at a very nice facility full of some very very expensive and nice cars (oh and she drew attention to herself too!)





Was a bit of a pig to get in still not graded the ground outside and I had to use some timber as ramps to get her in.

But she fits nicely and is away in the dry at home now 

Doing the electrics with my Dad this weekend so that will be great as I can get a heater in there to get it all nice an warm


----------



## MEH4N

Great progress Nick. She looks good in her new home.


----------



## empsburna

Looks great! How high is that door? 6'6"?

How much room do you have around it?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its a gnats c**k short of 6'5".

Oh there is tonnes of room all round it


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks a great setup!


----------



## empsburna

Sweet, so might not smash my head getting through. 

Must resist!

Keep the pics coming


----------



## QPRsteve

This build is awesome


----------



## nick_mcuk

Some more quick photos to show the space...very tricky to take the photos inside 

Oh and excuse the mess.

205 is up against the back wall for info.....


----------



## turbosnoop

Living the dream


----------



## Cookies

Wow nick. I wish I had a wee beauty like that in my garage chum. 

Outstanding! For both the car and the garage. 

Cooks


----------



## nick_mcuk

Cookies said:


> Wow nick. I wish I had a wee beauty like that in my garage chum.
> 
> Outstanding! For both the car and the garage.
> 
> Cooks


Ah thanks had her for god knows how many years and she is more than a bit famous.... Has lived outside for the last 2 and a bit years under covers so I am glad to have her in a nice garage.


----------



## verbarthe

Coming along very nicely .:thumb:.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Looking great Nick... I wish I had this kind of room in my garage. Can't wait to see it finished.



Natalie said:


> I thought I recognised your username - I used to go on there around 2003!!


Good times :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

Looks a great building, you must be really pleased.


----------



## AdamC

Brilliant build. It's really come together nicely. Pugly looks right at home.


----------



## nick_mcuk

PootleFlump said:


> Looks a great building, you must be really pleased.


Yeah it's far from finished need to get the electrics done then get the flooring down. But won't be long. Still got a few water ingress points on the base bearers but got them down to a couple of tiny ones.



AdamC said:


> Brilliant build. It's really come together nicely. Pugly looks right at home.


Yeah she says she likes it. 

Be better when there is some heating in there too along with and Apple TV and the projector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

....and let there be light






....and one working double plug socket, will finish it all off next weekend we just ran out of time today but it was worth it as we have gotten the wiring so far super neat


----------



## klw7me

Looks brill


----------



## turbosnoop

I've always found an electric supply in a shed/garage/absolutely transforms it. Bet it feels like a mancave now


----------



## nick_mcuk

turbosnoop said:


> I've always found an electric supply in a shed/garage/absolutely transforms it. Bet it feels like a mancave now


When the heating, stereo, Apple TV, Projector and slate effect laminate flooring are in and done then it will feel like a man cave...well Man Cave 1


----------



## turbosnoop

nick_mcuk said:


> When the heating, stereo, Apple TV, Projector and slate effect laminate flooring are in and done then it will feel like a man cave...well Man Cave 1


I stand corrected, a man cave should never be underestimated


----------



## nick_mcuk

Hahah then when this is finished I get to build Man Cave 2 in the back garden


----------



## turbosnoop

nick_mcuk said:


> Hahah then when this is finished I get to build Man Cave 2 in the back garden


I'm honestly not jealous one little bit ... 
Just thinking about your post before, I bet if I was in your situation I'd have took a cold beer down to the garage, stood there in front of a fan heater just admiring my car in my new garage, from various angles, with music playing on my phone, and my wife inside trying to understand what the hell I was doing. The life of a petrolhead! Hope youll share pics of mancave two when its up and running :thumb:


----------



## tPIC

Looking good! I'll bet you were happy to have her back under cover.


----------



## muzzer

I could do with somewhere to build one like that but on the first floor will be a little bit difficult :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

tPIC said:


> Looking good! I'll bet you were happy to have her back under cover.


Yeah I havent been overly happy the past 2 years for her to be just living on the drive under 2 covers. Still she is in a lovely dry and warmish home now 



muzzer said:


> I could do with somewhere to build one like that but on the first floor will be a little bit difficult :lol:


:lol: where is your sense of adventure....where there is a will there is a way my friend!!


----------



## muzzer

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah I havent been overly happy the past 2 years for her to be just living on the drive under 2 covers. Still she is in a lovely dry and warmish home now
> 
> :lol: where is your sense of adventure....where there is a will there is a way my friend!!


Maybe you're right but the step from the garage to street level is a bit steep


----------



## nick_mcuk

muzzer said:


> Maybe you're right but the step from the garage to street level is a bit steep


PMSL you give up waaaayyyy too easy


----------



## muzzer

nick_mcuk said:


> PMSL you give up waaaayyyy too easy


Yeah, well the Pug is quite low so it might ground out on the step and i don't fancy using a jack on it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

All the electrics are now done in the garage. 2 stage lighting all functional too 4x120w halogen spots and the already functioning 4 strips. 3x double gang switched sockets along the back wall all wired in now too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Did you put the garage together yourself or did someone else build it? We are thinking of a summerhouse / log cabin from Dunster House and are wondering how well their kits plug together?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Built it in a day with my buddy Kevin (one in the photos earlier on in this post where I also mention we built it )

Go together fine not complicated if you have some common sense and are mildly diy savvy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG

Looking good Nick.


----------



## VWman

Awesome

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream

Yes like the look of that (very much so) 
Enjoy it!


----------



## nick_mcuk

So after washing the 208 GTI I had a tidy up and sweep up of all the dead end bits of cable etc.

My little helper came out and he jumped at moving the 205 out of the garage. 


Then he found some banging 80's classics in the Blaupunct. 


Then I got back to work and installed the CCTV camera. Quite happy with the night view image quality. Still need to have a proper play about/fettle



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom J

Great build
Maybe try something like this for extra strength on your main doors


----------



## Tom J

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...lZjMAhVGrxoKHfmUCZ8Q_AUICCgC&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## nick_mcuk

Cool thanks for that I was actually thinking about getting one of those fold down bollards. 

Tbh we don't live in a bad area as the cars have lived on the drive for the past years untouched 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## empsburna

Look great. Still considering one


----------



## nick_mcuk

So todays task was to regrade the drive and bring the levels up so that you can actually get a car in and out of the garage without the need of using planks of wood (or the 208 going on 3 wheels)

Moved all the existing gravel out of the way and started bringing round the earth from the pile we excavated for the base...there are that many stones in it when you use the wack-a-plate it goes solid!

Some various photos...think they speak for themselves....I manually moved about 1/2 to 3/4 of the pile of earth so must be at least a tonne to a tone and a half, feeling a bit tired now!


----------



## nick_mcuk

So this weekend is the big push got another tonne of 20mm gravel delivered today from Jewsons, will finish the drive and then finish the painting of the garage.

I couldnt help but put up the projector tonight as my bracket turned up for it....

No sound as of yet but next week a bargain of a Marantz 5.1 AV Reciever is on its way...£35 ebay steal!





I am also going to get the floor down and done too... more photos to follow as i get on this weekend!


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks great and I'm jealous. Do you have any concerns about the projector and your other gear being in your garage through winters and summers, what with temperature changes and moisture and things? Or do you plan to fit and have on constantly any heating, air con or dehumidifier equipment? Just wandering as one day I'd like to do something similarish, but its always in the back of my mind as to will the equipment fail being subject to -5 weather or maybe up to 30 degrees plus in summer


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have heating in there so it never drops below 5 degrees. as for summer the roof will insulated with Celotex so shouldnt be too much drama.


----------



## turbosnoop

This type of plug in thermostat could be useful in a garage/shed
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-In-H...258710?hash=item2ec60d5756:g:7pwAAMXQrvpREkXM
I'm still dreaming about my setup one day


----------



## nick_mcuk

Thats pretty cool the heater I have in there actually has an anti frost feature so it kicks in if the temp drops below about 6-7 degrees.


----------



## nick_mcuk

So got loads done today!!

Finished off the front and side (on the boundary) coats of cuprinol 2 further coats on that and 1 on the front...taken 7.5L but least i know its got a good 3 coats on it.

Then moved on to getting the weed mat down then shifted the tonne of gravel that Jewsons delivered yesterday...going to need another bulk bag to finish it off perfectly but its looking really smart now.

It was onto the main task the flooring in the garage!!

I still have 3 boards to get down but I need the help of my neighbour and his circular saw.


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks cool , what's the flooring made out of?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its a bathroom/kitchen grade laminate flooring in a slate effect


----------



## Alfa male

Looks good. Can I ask as the pictures look like all the laminate board joints are in line? Doesn't that significantly weaken the strength ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

It was what the destructions said....so I wasnt going to question it 

Seems ok when you drive the car on it....


----------



## nick_mcuk

So cracked on again today and have finished off the floor...got a few more little bits to finish off but nothing major.

So thats pretty much it on this build not bad time line...Started 5th March done by 1st May, all in its probably cost be about £5.5k but I have the garage/workshop that I have always wanted...and most of all Pugly is happy warm and loving her new home


----------



## klw7me

Looks great, it's awesome to see your hard work come to fruition.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

nick_mcuk said:


> Ah thanks had her for god knows how many years and she is more than a bit famous.... Has lived outside for the last 2 and a bit years under covers so I am glad to have her in a nice garage.


Can I ask what brand of car cover you used? I'm looking at getting a cover for mine and could do with some pointers.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

moochin said:


> Can I ask what brand of cover you used? I'm looking at getting a cover for mine and could do with some pointers.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So when she was outside she had 2 covers on her one was a grey fabric-ish one that I got from Euro Car Parts....then it had a silver waterproof one on top.

The top one was held down with two large bungee straps that went under the car the loose flappy parts i then used to tuck up into the wheel arches and behind the wheels the best I could. This meant there was no flapping about in the wind as the covers were nice and taught.


----------



## ngy

I have the same flooring in my kitchen, got it from Topps Tiles, but we laid it staggered!


----------



## nick_mcuk

I got it from wickes. It's holding up ok so far the way I put it down it's had the 205, 208 and the Mazda 6 on it so far and it's no budged a millimetre ;p :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

nick_mcuk said:


> So when she was outside she had 2 covers on her one was a grey fabric-ish one that I got from Euro Car Parts....then it had a silver waterproof one on top.
> 
> The top one was held down with two large bungee straps that went under the car the loose flappy parts i then used to tuck up into the wheel arches and behind the wheels the best I could. This meant there was no flapping about in the wind as the covers were nice and taught.


Thank you 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Not the greatest of pics but gives you the idea...

(Ignore the 308 that was a loaner from Peugeot UK while I waited for my 208 to be built )


----------



## lick0the0fish

Regarding the laminate flooring, will you be using jacks/axle stands?

I'd have thought these would crack the floor?

I'm trying to decide what to use on my new garage floor. Not keen on paint as I dont want it to peel, don't really want to spend £1000 odd on an industrial epoxy, carpet tiles seems a possibility but I really cant decide...

Looks good though!!!


----------



## Darlofan

lick0the0fish said:


> Regarding the laminate flooring, will you be using jacks/axle stands?
> 
> I'd have thought these would crack the floor?
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to use on my new garage floor. Not keen on paint as I dont want it to peel, don't really want to spend £1000 odd on an industrial epoxy, carpet tiles seems a possibility but I really cant decide...
> 
> Looks good though!!!


Just put some board/plywood down under jack etc to protect floor. I used to have to do that with my drive after it was tarmaced.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Darlofan said:


> Just put some board/plywood down under jack etc to protect floor. I used to have to do that with my drive after it was tarmaced.


Pretty much what is said here I am going to get some MDF and cut it to shapes for 4 axle stands and a couple of bits for my 2 different jacks. Long term I will get some steel plates made up but the thickest grade MDF from wickes should do for now


----------



## lick0the0fish

nick_mcuk said:


> Pretty much what is said here I am going to get some MSDS and cut it to shapes for 4 axle stands and a couple of bits for my 2 different jacks. Long term I will get some steel plates made up but the thickest grade MDF from wickes should do for now


I never thought of that. And Laminate is strong enough to hold a car for prolonged periods I guess?

Did you use underlay or just straight onto the concrete?


----------



## nick_mcuk

It's on the Wickes green fibreboard underlay with a DPM under that.

It seems to be holding up fine so far just in the process of putting all my Chems and gear in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

nick_mcuk said:


> Pretty much what is said here I am going to get some MSDS and cut it to shapes for 4 axle stands and a couple of bits for my 2 different jacks. Long term I will get some steel plates made up but the thickest grade MDF from wickes should do for now


Just to add my pennies worth and I apologise if I'm teaching to sucking eggs but remember that the weight of the vehicle distributed through the legs of the axle stands comes away from the feet of the axle stands at a 45° angle so make sure the boards are thick enough and sufficiently wide enough to allow for this angle of pressure so as to not side load your timber of choice and damage your finished flooring underneath 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yeah that's the plan the boards will be bigger than the foot print of the jack/stands. Thanks for pointing it out though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

The only issue you might find is because the fibreboard underlay will compress with the weight of the car the tongues and grooves may crack/split.


----------



## nick_mcuk

It was pretty dense to be fair. Meh if it has to be redone in a year so be it. Remember this is a garage that has a car the doesn't move in and out every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

AV amp bargain was waiting for me at work today....of course al wired up now and had to test the projector and Apple TV 

*NOTE CLIP IS OF TED 2*


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks really good Nick.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Thanks I did my first bit of detailing in there last weekend on the 205 getting it ready for a show on the Sunday...was really good and the lighting is perfect!


----------

